# Marimo moss ball propagation



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have four. Two of them are in a tank that gets direct sunlight and they are growing "hair" daily! The other two are hairless because there is no direct light from a window. So I am trying to make a new little ball from the "hair". I remove the "hair" and try to spread it out and then form it into a ball. It's kind of hard to describe. Pictures below. What do you think?

1. hairy balls 
2. removed hair (the hair is not slimy, it feels like synthetic yarn!)
3. balls with hair removed
4. The new baby ball, floating
5. new ball with flash used

View attachment 72991


View attachment 72993


View attachment 72995


View attachment 72996


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Interesting! 
But I feel like you just made an algea ball instead of propogating a marimo lol


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

aemaki09 said:


> Interesting!
> But I feel like you just made an algea ball instead of propogating a marimo lol


I plan on adding a little more to it then leaving it in the sun to grow its own "hair". :lol:

I like this way much better than chopping up a nice big ball into little ones. I just hope it works, cuz if it does I will share :-D


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

oops, I just realized I forgot the flash photo #5, here it is


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well it definitely looks interesting!


----------

